# Are there sports leagues in Rome?



## galway88 (May 7, 2012)

Moving my young family to Rome for September. I live in Seoul at the moment where I play football , pool and darts in well run leagues. Is there anything similar in Rome?

The leagues I am involved in here are largely ex-pat based but it would be good to join a more locally flavoured version in Italy. 

I am not talking high level stuff as I am slowing down and was never much good anyway! Socially it's a big factor for my personal happiness and a few beers after or during are mandatory- that goes without saying.

How about calcetto?


----------

